# Fursona Idea and need ideas for refinemtent



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

*[this is a copypasta from a brainstorm]
*

A hawk of a almost 2 dimensional form (alike a shadow but  of a blue color) in a three dimensional environment and ignoring the rules of physical space as in fitting in any crack and not truly having a physical form alike a living illusion but can shift to physically manifest space in a human or feral  Hawk's  form,

NOW what i want is aid in finding what the type of hawk is and how to refine my concept anyone have ideas?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to say red-tailed hawk, because it's the only kind I know the name of.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

You drunkard? Fursona? So you had another reason to stay here.
I didn't know and I share your sadness.
Hawks... not to know any speciality.
Brainstorm? Reminds me some old thing from the past..


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

Its hardly furry in a way its more of a hyper atrisfied superpower.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its hardly furry in a way its more of a hyper atrisfied superpower.


This.
A fursona should not really have an super-powers.
Otherwise, it's just a character for a roleplay or something.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> This.
> A fursona should not really have an super-powers.
> Otherwise, it's just a character for a roleplay or something.


It will effect how it is drawn or portrayed though... But you have suggestions anyhow?


----------



## Morroke (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> A fursona should not really have an super-powers.



I hardly consider using spell check once in a while 'an super power'.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I hardly consider using spell check once in a while 'an super power'.


Spell check doesn't work on grammatical rules. Not on my web browser. But your point is taken.

The only thing I could think of is to do a Paper Mario style representation, with the Hawk shown as sort of a sheet of paper stood up. Angles will be tricky, though.


----------



## TDK (Jan 30, 2010)

Somehow reminds me of Flat Stanley...

It should be a red tailed hawk but with a blue tail instead. FUCKING AMAZING ISN'T IT?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Spell check doesn't work on grammatical rules. Not on my web browser. But your point is taken.
> 
> The only thing I could think of is to do a Paper Mario style representation, with the Hawk shown as sort of a sheet of paper stood up. Angles will be tricky, though.


 just think of a omnipositional shadow, it seems flat and  from any angle but how you see it is correct from said angle so seen in a silhouette,


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> just think of a omnipositional shadow, it seems flat and  from any angle but how you see it is correct from said angle so seen in a silhouette,


That's a pretty interesting idea, actually. 
IN that case, the edges would still be flat, you'd just have to try and draw the fursona separate from it's background. Draw whatever two dimensional representation of it you want to know, than superimpose it on the background.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I hardly consider using spell check once in a while 'an super power'.


Noticed it now and my nose acts like exhaust from laughing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That's a pretty interesting idea, actually.
> IN that case, the edges would still be flat, you'd just have to try and draw the fursona separate from it's background. Draw whatever two dimensional representation of it you want to know, than superimpose it on the background.


EXACTLY! so if anything its a shape of a hawk really  haha well i would make a version for when its solid too of course.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Noticed it now and my nose acts like exhaust from laughing.


Your grammar is far worse than mine.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

you should be a giant penis.
nothing special.
just a phallic object.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 31, 2010)

I dunno, I'd read up on ornithology and look for a species noted for agility and being able to fly through tight spaces.  It might not necessarily be a hawk per se, but maybe a falcon or owl or other predatory bird.

And since when can't a fursona have powers? I don't really RP much but I like to think of creative abilities.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I dunno, I'd read up on ornithology and look for a species noted for agility and being able to fly through tight spaces.  It might not necessarily be a hawk per se, but maybe a falcon or owl or other predatory bird.
> 
> And since when can't a fursona have powers? I don't really RP much but I like to think of creative abilities.


Mine can raise the dead and time-travel :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I dunno, I'd read up on ornithology and look for a species noted for agility and being able to fly through tight spaces.  It might not necessarily be a hawk per se, but maybe a falcon or owl or other predatory bird.


 I am thinking a peregrine falcon as it is a bird which thrives in cities and can dive threw small spaces at Maddening speeds.



> And since when can't a fursona have powers? I don't really RP much but I like to think of creative abilities.


 Who cares? its all for fun..


----------



## Lobar (Jan 31, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Mine can raise the dead and time-travel :3



I said _creative_ abilities. :V (jk ilu)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I said _creative_ abilities. :V (jk ilu)


Umm...she can also get into people's pants and take a nap without them realising it, does that count?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 31, 2010)

Peregrine Falcon~! =D


----------

